# Ultra Rare Crypt



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what is the most Rare crypt of them all of all the vars out there?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

This ones uber rare......









crypt *keeper
*

:rofl: Sorry, it was the first image which popped into my head. Prolly not a good idea to keep this in one of your tanks or near your house for that matter. Again, sorry I'm an idiot :rofl:


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Of ones that can be easily kept submersed? IMO that's probably _C. usteriana x walkeri_. I got one from Aaron a while back, and I've only seen two other people that have it, and both got it from Aaron.

_C. x timahensis_ is an Über-rare emersed-only crypt. According to Ghazanfar, it's only found in one small pool in Singapore.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pxs please!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

From one of Aaron's sales: C. usteriana x walkeri









From Ghazanfar's site (C. usteriana x walkeri spathe)









Also from Ghazanfar's site: C. x Timahensis


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've seen x Timahensis on aquabid. No kidding. So the UST X WAL hybrid probably wins.

If the question is changed from "rarest" to "most desirable and therefore highest price" wouldn't the answer be COR Rosenvig?


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually I found a link that gives this info  Thanks

The Cordata Rosanervig is common these days and can be found readily.

Here a link of it being sold:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ypt-cordata-rosanervig-anubais-polygonum.html


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

rs79 said:


> I've seen x Timahensis on aquabid. No kidding. So the UST X WAL hybrid probably wins.


Come to think of it, so have I, but it was being sold by one of the Malaysian sellers. Ghazanfar is the only person I know of that has C. x timahensis in the U.S., other than maybe AaronT.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, rare is a relative term I guess. The recent recollection of Cryptocoryne dewitii for example, puts it at the top of my wanted list.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree. Thats the specie that I saw as well as being the one to try and get..yeah right


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, it certainly depends on how rare is defined:
Rare in cultivation? There are a few populations of which only a single specimen is left in cultivation. 
Rare in nature? There are a few populations which are known to be extinct in nature for sure.

To cut a long story short: Make sure to distribute any runners to other enthusiasts! That helps to reduce the risk of loosing rare crypts...



> _C. x timahensis_ is an Über-rare emersed-only crypt.


It does grow submersed without problem - does well in a blackwater tank.



> it's only found in one small pool in Singapore.


Yup. Avoid obtaining plants collected in nature! This and many other crypts are being propagated and runners from cultivation tend to be much more stable during shipping.


----------

